# virtueller Drucker für Windows 95B (z.B. PDF-Ausgabe) gesucht



## Perfektionist (1 März 2011)

Hallo, habe jetzt PDF-Creator 1.2 und FreePDF 2.11 hinter mich gebracht. Ersteres forderte entgegen der Beschreibung Win4.1 (also Win98), zweiteres wollte einen Apple Laserwriter 12/600, den es aber nicht auf der Installationsliste von Win95 gibt.

Equipment: PG740 mit Win95B
Aufgabenstellung: Ausdruck einer Uraltanwendung unter Win95B als in moderner Umgebung weiterverwertbaren Datei erstellen


----------



## netec (1 März 2011)

Versuch mal dein Glück mit einer älteren Version von PDFcreator. So irgendwas V0.9.5 oder kleiner. 
Kann man immer noch bei sf.net runterladen.


----------



## tnt369 (1 März 2011)

acrobat distiller in der version 5 sollte noch unter win95 laufen.

tipps dazu siehe hier:
http://www.adobe.com/de/support/toptech/acrobat/325969/

näheres per pn


----------



## Perfektionist (1 März 2011)

gelöst *stöhn*:

man nehme den ganz einfachen Apple LaserWriter (ohne irgendwelche Zusätze), und drucke in Datei. In moderner Umgebung benutze man (benutzte ich) Ghostscript 9.1 zusammen mit dem GSview 4.9.


----------

